

Google rolls out 2-step verification for Apps users - Garbage
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9186521/Google_rolls_out_2_step_verification_for_Apps_users

======
rakkhi
Think it is a about time they did this. There are some major risks with one
factor as more and more services use Google as a single signon mechanism. I go
into the details here: [http://rakkhi.blogspot.com/2010/08/why-dont-facebook-
twitter...](http://rakkhi.blogspot.com/2010/08/why-dont-facebook-twitter-and-
google.html)

